# Tivo "something special to announce" March 2



## PaceHD (Jan 10, 2010)

Any coincidence this is the date of Pace's long awaited bumper results? Tivo/HMC30 announcement?

"investing the DVR was just a warmup": http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/11/tivo-has-something-to-announce-march-2-in-nyc/


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure why this is the D* HD Receiver forum... but very interesting indeed.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Hope this is somehow related to the new HD Directivo. Perhaps they are polishing up the new UI before releasing it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Translations: "WE'RE STILL RELEVANT! WE ARE! PAY ATTENTION TO US AGAIN, PLEASE!" :lol:


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Translations: "WE'RE STILL RELEVANT! WE ARE! PAY ATTENTION TO US AGAIN, PLEASE!" :lol:


lol. That is probably right on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Must be their new "premiere" box and s/w platform, which is rumored to be Flash-based. I read some speculation somewhere that the new DirecTiVo will be based on this h/w and s/w as well, and they wanted to get the standalone box out first, which could explain why we haven't heard any DirecTiVo updates.

Again, all speculation.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Steve said:


> Must be their new "premiere" box and s/w platform, which is rumored to be Flash-based. I read some speculation somewhere that the new DirecTiVo will be based on this h/w and s/w as well, and they wanted to get the standalone box out first, which could explain why we haven't heard any DirecTiVo updates.
> 
> Again, all speculation.


flash based? Wonder how long it will be before there is a anti-virus and network security app for it


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Tech Talk forum.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's pretty obvious that they have invented a DVR for real life.
I think all of us DVR junkies at one time or another have caught ourselves desiring to have these features incorporated into our daily lives.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> flash based? Wonder how long it will be before there is a anti-virus and network security app for it


There's some speculation about using Flash here.

Also, *bkdtv *over on TCF is a TiVo "expert" and I've found his posts are a generally a reliable source for information


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Flash based? As in Adobe Flash? No thanks. EXTREME security risk. Lots of people just had their PCs trashed in the last few weeks because of it.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> Translations: "WE'RE STILL RELEVANT! WE ARE! PAY ATTENTION TO US AGAIN, PLEASE!" :lol:


I really loved my Tivo(s) and wish I still had them with DirecTV, but I must agree this is the most likely meaning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Flash based? As in Adobe Flash? No thanks. EXTREME security risk. Lots of people just had their PCs trashed in the last few weeks because of it.


Perhaps Flash here means TiVo OS [Linux] will be programmed into flash memory chip [EPROM] instead of residing as files on internal drive. 
All dish/DTV devices (exclude all 721/921 models) use the type of storage to secure the codes and algorithms.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps Flash here means TiVo OS [Linux] will be programmed into flash memory chip [EPROM] instead of residing as files on internal drive.
> All dish/DTV devices (exclude all 721/921 models) use the type of storage to secure the codes and algorithms.


This rumor may have started because Engadget reported back in May of '09 TiVo was advertising an open position for an Adobe Flash developer.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> This rumor may have started because Engadget reported back in May of '09 TiVo was advertising an open position for an Adobe Flash developer.


I'd think if they were moving their entire system to Flash they would need more than one Flash developer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

pfp said:


> I'd think if they were moving their entire system to Flash they would need more than one Flash developer.


Agree, but I've seen several other posts over there about the new TiVo Premiere UI being based on "Flash-lite", whatever that is. So it's possible that was just one position open at that time.

The fact that some new Broadcom chips now offer built-in Flash support is another possible clue. Who did they design those for?

But again, all speculation.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Steve said:


> There's some speculation about using Flash here.
> 
> Also, *bkdtv *over on TCF is a TiVo "expert" and I've found his posts are a generally a reliable source for information


not disputing anything, just commenting that if this is a speculated Adobe Flash, one of the biggest security breaches around. I just wondered when there will be an enterprissing company that will develop a anti-virus to protect the unit


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> not disputing anything, just commenting that if this is a speculated Adobe Flash, one of the biggest security breaches around. I just wondered when there will be an enterprissing company that will develop a anti-virus to protect the unit


I realize there are people out there pathetic enough to want to create a virus that could mess with people's DVR, but do you seriously believe it will be a big issue with a DVR?

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Translations: "WE'RE STILL RELEVANT! WE ARE! PAY ATTENTION TO US AGAIN, PLEASE!" :lol:


As someone who considers TiVo to be the best DVR maker out there, I'd like them to "wow" me on March 2nd, but TiVo does like to "toot" their own horn, so part of me reaches the same conclusion LL does above.

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who will remain skeptical...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

March 2, 2010 is marked on my calendar as a day to watch...wait, for what again? :scratchin


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> ...but TiVo does like to "toot" their own horn...


And how, as witnessed by the announcement itself. Very Apple-esque and as others have stated, sets a very high bar. Hope it doesn't back fire.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

smiddy said:


> March 2, 2010 is marked on my calendar as a day to watch...wait, for what again? :scratchin


Probably the new "Series 4" TiVo platform. I don't think it's the DirecTiVo box... yet. My .02


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

PaceHD said:


> ..."inventing the DVR was just a warmup"


Wow, that's really painting yourself into a corner if you can't live up to the hype.

Even the rumors don't seem all that revolutionary or even enticing. That's like proclaiming that inventing the bar of soap "was just a warmup" to the really important invention--the bath-sized bar of soap.  I'm preparing myself to be underwhelmed.

Actually, I'm not even sure they invented the DVR. Wasn't Replay out first? And if Tivo did, they didn't call it a DVR, they called it a PVR. A Personal Video Recorder is actually both a subset of DVRs (usually referring to a HDD so small that it is only practical for a single casual viewer as opposed to a family of four) and a superset of Digital Video Recorders (nothing says a PVR has to be digital). So a PVR is not necessarily the same as a DVR.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> I realize there are people out there pathetic enough to want to create a virus that could mess with people's DVR, but do you seriously believe it will be a big issue with a DVR?
> 
> ~Alan


If we are talking about Adobe Flash and not flash memory, it could be a very serious issue with people who have their DVRs connected to their LAN and the web.


----------

